# Thought it about time I posted new pictures. XD



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

There's going to be quite a few pictures in here, and some of Mr. Theus butt, because he's so flipping adorable, and I got a bunch of awesome pictures of him. haha.


Went to the dog park with Amaya and Ryou a few weeks ago. It didn't last long, though, because Amaya decided that fences and other dogs were too good for her, and she took off outside of the dog park area, taking Ryou with her, TWICE!


















They were pretty uninterested in the other dogs.









I love Ryou's gait. He's so gorgeous. His tail curls too much, though. haha









Look at poor Amaya's face! haha. She gets nervous with other dogs, and submissive, but I've never seen any aggression from her. More just submissing.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Brought them on the bed with me to watch a movie.










"Mommy! I'm so happy to be here!"









It was a bit crowded with Ryou there. haha.









The face of an angel...only when he's sleeping. XP









"Fine, I'll just kiss the wall."


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

She must like that wall!









Did I say it was crowded with Ryou up here?













Amaya's favorite toy. I like to think it's because I made it, but...yeah...haha.









They love to play tug-o-war with their toys when I throw them for them.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Or Amaya will just tackle Ryou. haha











Ryou's favorite position in the crate.









"Oh no! She looked!"









"Don't bug me! I'm trying to...ah...sleep here."


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Amaya likes to lay like that, too.









Her sleeping face... XD












Version one, unhindered by human mama.









Version two, stupid human mama fiddling around. He moved shortly after. haha.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

And Mr. Theus!



























"Whatchu lookin' at?!"


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I really liked this one...thought it was artistic, because the paws are in focus, instead of his face. XD


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

AAAAND, saved the best picture for last...


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Great pics! My favorite is the very first one after introducing Mr. Thues. Or was it Theus? (I really love cats...there, I said it..on a dog chat forum.) 

By the way, I have the exact same dog crates except maybe the trays are different? I see white scratches...mine are plastic but the crates themselves are identical.

Anyway, great photos.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! Thanks for sharing. They all look so happy and content. I love the pics. from the dog park. What a pretty place. And, Theus is adorable! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Great pictures! You have a lovely fur family.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Great pics! My favorite is the very first one after introducing Mr. Thues. Or was it Theus? (I really love cats...there, I said it..on a dog chat forum.)
> 
> By the way, I have the exact same dog crates except maybe the trays are different? I see white scratches...mine are plastic but the crates themselves are identical.
> 
> Anyway, great photos.


It's Theus. lol. He's named after the Greek Titan Prometheus, who stole fire from the gods. XP

The crates are actually totally different. The one has a metal tray, which isn't so much of a tray as it is just a panel for Amaya to lay on, and the crate was all silver metal, but I spray painted it black to match the other crate. And anyways, it was all rusted and gross. haha. The other has a plastic tray, and I'm assuming it's one that can be bought at either Petsmart or Petco. I didn't buy it new, though, so I don't know.





saraj2878 said:


> Great pics.! Thanks for sharing. They all look so happy and content. I love the pics. from the dog park. What a pretty place. And, Theus is adorable! :biggrin:


It is a really pretty park. It's not just a dog park, though. That part is, of course, but it's got a lot of other stuff to it, too, like walking/jogging trails, kids playgrounds, etc., and they hold the fireworks and balloon races there almost every year.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Gorgeous pups!! They have really grown...


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

Adorable pics!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

They had such fun at the dog park well in and out of the park heehee then sleepyheads! So cute and kitty too! Love the pics!:smile:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

wags said:


> They had such fun at the dog park well in and out of the park heehee then sleepyheads! So cute and kitty too! Love the pics!:smile:


They only had fun for about fifteen minutes! haha. Yes, that's how short Amaya's attention span is that she has to leave the fun park, and the fun dogs, twice.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures of the family! I think its hilarious that we all live under blankets for our furkids to lay on, I know I do! They are everywhere in my house, I use to have a nice beautiful bed now its turned into a beautiful covered bed for the dogs. Blankets on the couches, etc. Too funny!


----------

